# Anno 1404: wann steigen Nomaden auf, und was für Baumaterial braucht allgemein ein Aufstieg?



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2009)

*Anno 1404: wann steigen Nomaden auf, und was für Baumaterial braucht allgemein ein Aufstieg?*

Ich hab ne Insel in Mission5 mit Nomaden, die auch aufstiegsbereit sind. Theoretisch hab ich auch "Gesandte"-Slots frei. Aber die steigen nicht auf - warum?


Und gibt es ne Liste, was die Einwohner beim Aufstieg an Baumaterial brauchen? zB Adelige nehmen sich Glas - aber wieviel?


----------



## Onkel_B (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404: wann steigen Nomaden auf, und was für Baumaterial braucht allgemein ein Aufstieg?*



			
				Herbboy am 30.06.2009 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> I auch "Gesandte"-Slots frei. Aber die steigen nicht auf - warum?
> 
> 
> Und gibt es ne Liste, was die Einwohner beim Aufstieg an Baumaterial brauchen? zB Adelige nehmen sich Glas - aber wieviel?




Also ich kan dir glaub ich nur beim zweiten helfen  - Wenn du ein Wohnhaus anklickst, das aufstiegsbreit ist und ihm noch ein paar Baumaterialien fehlen oder es bald aufsteigt erscheint etwas oben rechts im Gebäude Fenster ein kleines Fenster (klingt kompliziert). Wenn man da mit der Maus drüber geht, sieht man was das Haus zum Aufstieg in die nächste Stufe benötigt.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404: wann steigen Nomaden auf, und was für Baumaterial braucht allgemein ein Aufstieg?*



			
				Onkel_B am 30.06.2009 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man da mit der Maus drüber geht, sieht man was das Haus zum Aufstieg in die nächste Stufe benötigt.


o.k, da muss ich mal drauf achten.


eben sind die nomaden aufgestiegen. evlt. wegen "mosaik" - vlt. sind die was anspruchsvoller in solchen dingen


----------



## Ricco2001 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404: wann steigen Nomaden auf, und was für Baumaterial braucht allgemein ein Aufstieg?*



			
				Herbboy am 30.06.2009 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 30.06.2009 22:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, um ein Nomadenhaus in ein Gesandtenhaus umzuwandeln brauchst du Mosaik. Wieviel ein Ausbau kostet kannst du rausfinden, wenn du den"automatischen Aufstieg" abschaltest, d.h. deinen Bürgern die Baumaterialien sperrst. Das geht beim Dorfzentrum, wenn du im Fenster auf die Schriftrolle klickst. Wenn du dann alle Baumaterialien und eine euphorische Stimmung hast, erscheint ein kleiner Pfeil über dem aufstiegsbereiten Wohnhaus. Dann klickst du auf das Haus und dort steht dann wieviel Baumaterial für den Aufstieg verbraucht würde.
Ich würde generell die Baumaterialien sperren, hilft ungemein gegen Engpässe bei den Baumaterialien, oder wer hat sich noch nicht geärgert, dass man gerade noch genug Werkzeuge hatte, eine Mine errichtet und auf einmal das Werkzeug für die Schmelze weg ist..


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404: wann steigen Nomaden auf, und was für Baumaterial braucht allgemein ein Aufstieg?*



			
				Ricco2001 am 01.07.2009 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde generell die Baumaterialien sperren, hilft ungemein gegen Engpässe bei den Baumaterialien, oder wer hat sich noch nicht geärgert, dass man gerade noch genug Werkzeuge hatte, eine Mine errichtet und auf einmal das Werkzeug für die Schmelze weg ist..


 das is schon klar 


gibt es eigentliche irgendeine DETAIL-übersicht über die gebäude? zB manche brauchen ja ne straßenanbindung, andere nicht. und wieviel plantagen braucht man, um zB ne webstube oder teppichknüpferei auszulasten? oder auch, wieviel mehr mosthöfe man braucht, wenn 200 einwohner dazukommen?


----------

